# Need drivers for Dazzle DVD recorder DVC100



## JohnTingey (Dec 12, 2012)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz, x86 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 11
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3327 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GS, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 476937 MB, Free - 395729 MB; E: Total - 476929 MB, Free - 190678 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., P5KC
Antivirus: Norton Internet Security, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled

Just purchased Dazzle DVD recorder HD model DVC100 REV 1.1 To download from a VCR my old Hi8 Tapes To edit with Pinnacle Studio 15 Through USB
On the Device manager message is 'the drives for this device are not installed Code 28. An error occured during the installation of this device. The data is invalid. THe same message appears in Device manager for my USB.
HOw do I fix this as I have tried some download sights without success. My hardware is 10 years old. Maybe my USB is not version 2?
Regards
John Tingey


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

Have a look in the Device Manager. Expand the "_Universal Serial Bus controllers_" category.
If you don't see a line which says _*Enhanced* Host Controller_, you do not have USB 2.0. It's only USB 1.1


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Code 28 means the drivers are not installed: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310123

The only drivers available are what were provided with the hardware. Unless I'm confusing brands, Dazzle doesn't have a website with product support.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

http://www.pinnaclesys.com/PublicSi...Updates/IDVDR261.htm?mode=documents&Display=1


----------

